# What about the Craftsman adj. dado set?



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've never used one, but if memory serves, they really don't get great reviews. Not the Craftsman variety, but any of 'em.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have used one for many years. For the price it works pretty well. I have never tried to get to fancy with it. Just be sure to make trial cuts in scrap wood. You probably will have to make several tries to get it correct. Be design it is somewhat out of balance and makes a lot of noise running.

I believe I would prefer to have the stacked blade variety, but when I purchased this I did not want to put out the money for the better set.

Currently if I need to make a series of accurate cuts no more than 1/2 inch I will use the router table.

G


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have several of the "wobble" dados acquired over the years. They work well for me, but I am not doing high end joinery or furniture, so a high degree of accuracy is not critical to me. Other members have expressed a dislike for this style of dado, and I do not dispute their opinion. I can only say:"They work for me."

I also have a stacked dado set, but I rarely use it because adjusting the wobble set is so much faster and easier. A stacked set would probably be better if you were making many repeated dados of the same size, and needed the accuracy.

Gerry

Gerry


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

My first table saw was a direct drive bench top machine. I spent many an enjoyable hour with it. Its' arbour could not take a stacked set, so I used a wobble dado. It was sufficient for my purposes at first.

As I got into more "high end" joinery, etcetera - I found I could still get good results with it if I made the dado slightly shallow and then cleaned it up to the proper depth with the appropriately sized straight bit in the router. This method necessitated many tedious set ups on the router table - but it worked fine (a dado or plough plane would have worked just as well).

I eventually moved on to a bigger and better saw, which could accept a stacked set.

The problem with wobble dado's is that they leave a curved bottom in the dado - making flush joints impossible to achieve. BUT - if that's what you have and can afford, then fill your boots - and have fun.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a wabble dado...but hardley ever use it. It has a habbit of tearing out edges and won`t cut very deep. I really need a good stack set...I have a tendasy to use the table saw (single blade) and router for my dados...I`d like to break that habbit!! Rick


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have one of the craftsmen adj dados. I can't remember if I bought it 30 years ago or someone gave it to me. I have used it now and then on items where it didn't show. It doesn't cut a flat bottom due to the wobble effect. Like someone else said, it is quite noisy. It's one of those tools that are good in a pinch for something that is not a high end project, other than that, get a good stack set.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the Craftsman wobble and a Freud stacked. I got the Craftsman with my Craftsman RAS 20+ years ago. I use it for cutting half-laps and cuts on the end of a board where the round bottom doesn't show. It is much quicker to set up on the RAS. I solved the tear-out problem by cutting the good edge with my Forrest WWI blade that is normally in the RAS before I change it to the dado blade. It takes a little bit of extra time to make the extra cut, but it makes it easier to hit the line than the wobble blade. You can't see the spinning edge like a solid blade.

I didn't like how it fit on my Delta table saw, and so I use the Freud set on the TS when I need flat bottoms.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with everyone above. Save up and invest in a nice stackable set. Red


----------

